# Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working



## Batarjal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

Hello Folks

I ran into a similar problem today and was not able to solve it.

System is a Win7 Ultimate N 32bit SP1 latest patches on a dual core machine 2GB RAM. (yes pretty lame, but it does it for me)

My PS2 keyboard suffers from age and needs to be replaced. Thus I bought a Logitech K 120 USB.

When I start up the system and have the Logitech connected I can enter the BIOS, I am able to enter the SATA menu, and I am able to pick the boot method for my OS. As soon as the OS starts up it kinda locks up. Mouse can be moved but the explorer kinda locks completely. One cannot even log in.

Do I boot the system with just the old PS2 Keyboard on everything works fine. I can properly log in. When I now plug in the new keyboard the system freezes. Mouse can be moved but that's about it. I cannot even shut it down.

Things I attempted:
1. borrowed a Cherry keyboard USB --> same result on boot and later plug in
2. tried other ports with both keyboards --> same result on boot and later plug in
3. used an adapter USB to PS2 on the Logitech --> keyboard was not recognized at all (neither at boot nor later, system was able to boot though)
4. disconnected all other USB devices but mouse and keyboard --> same result on boot and later plug in

I used basically all day to read up on it and attempt to solve it. Nothing worked so far.

Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

Moved to a thread of your own as the thread you posted in was very old so you were unlikely to get a response new thread title Logitech USB keyboard not working


----------



## Batarjal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

Thank you very much


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

Going to Logitech drives site you'll find there are no drivers to update. 
Boot into* Setup* (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*. Look for* Legacy USB* or *USB Keyboard*. If it is disabled, using your Arrow key *Enable *it. _Save and Exit_.


----------



## Batarjal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

First, thank you for your reply. I tried it immediately.

The result was, that on boot with either of the two new keyboards I still get the same freeze. On a later plug in I got a bit of an improvement. Windows started the usual "I'm going to install your driver now!" and the Num LED came up. After opening a text file from the desktop by mouse click I was even able to type. Alas, the Task-Bar froze again and any attempt to call either the Start-Menu or Task-Manager resulted in a freeze of the explorer. 

The little box in the lower right corner "Installing device driver, blah for more details blub" never disappeared. When clicking it it instantly freezes the Task-Bar.

I am aware of the fact that the keyboard uses the default system driver. But since i did not post it previously, I thank you for that hint as well.

If I can provide any more information, please ask. I will gladly drag anything up what could help to solve that problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace and missing system files. 
What is the make and model # of your computer/motherboard? Go to the manufacturers* support/download drivers* site and type in your make and model # or your service tag# and download the *Chipset* driver (USB Support) for your model.


----------



## Batarjal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

The scan went through without anything amiss.

Motherboard is an ASUS P5SD2-VM. I went to the support page of ASUS but did find nothing much concerning drivers for USB.

:ermm: This seems to come out harder than I expected.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

Go to the Asus Driver Support page for your model motherboard and download the Chipset Driver (for USB Support)


----------



## Batarjal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

this particular model (under windows 7 32bit) does not seem to have more than a bios flash on the support page. i also tried to find drivers for the SIS 672 + SIS 968 chipset for USB without any success. i am not sure though if i simply feed the wrong key words to google, look in the wrong places, or if there simply is no driver for that thing except the windows default one.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

It looks like there is no other drivers for this model: http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax
You may want to try the Bios update.


----------



## Batarjal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

OK here is some update

I tried the BIOS update ==> no change
I added an active USB hub and added other USB hardware and plugged the keyboard in there ==> same results

The latter one hints to me that it might be a problem of the OS, but then, we checked that one out earlier.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Logitech USB keyboard not working*

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt* results and 
*Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, click on the *+ *sign next to *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers. Right click each entry under here and *Delete *them. Once that is done, right click any device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*. This will reload all of the USB ports with new drivers.
If this fails, shut down the computer. Start the computer (don't restart) and press *F8*. In the Advanced Boot Menu choose *Repair Your Computer*.


----------

